# My current project



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

The main lobby of the facility. We skimmed the walls, primed, and finishing with PreCat waterbased epoxy. The 38' tall columns were also painted.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome! What is it going to be?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

It's a technology service company. The facility is 1.2 million square feet. We are barely scratching the surface...


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Also just to throw it out there since we like to talk a lot about them, the columns were sprayed with the ProShot. Everyone on the site was intrigued with the little gun.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice project. Good visibility for you company being in the main entrance


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Andyman said:


> Also just to throw it out there since we like to talk a lot about them, the columns were sprayed with the ProShot. Everyone on the site was intrigued with the little gun.


Good god man :blink: seems like a pita to refill on the lift but I've never been on a lift or used the PS so my opinion isn't very relevant :no:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wonder if it needed a fill, we're talking about the smaller columns right? Looks like they're different colors too. So yeah, even if you did need to fill up once or twice per column, switching colors is much faster.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job! Looks like a fun one. :thumbup:


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> I wonder if it needed a fill, we're talking about the smaller columns right? Looks like they're different colors too. So yeah, even if you did need to fill up once or twice per column, switching colors is much faster.


Both the small and large columns were sprayed the same color. The large columns were about 2.5 fills per coat. I had a gallon pail in the boom with me and I could refill in about a minute. I also used it for a few door jambs when spraying wasn't a problem.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Good for you that is very impressive.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Last year, I made the decision to 'get out of residential'. I was fed up with all the fuss and fight involved with that market. I am currently in a transitional period with my business, growing the commercial side. I 'found' a great GC to work for that will keep me busy and profitable. The only stipulation is that I will have to travel for the work, fine with me as I am a younger single guy. After 7 years of growing and grunting in the painting industry, I have to say it is pleasing to finally reach a 'turn key' position. It's very satisifying. I am very proud of this project and want to say thanks to those who took the time to comment on my work. In conjunction with building the commercial side, now I am faced with managing my residential customers both past and new.


----------

